# Yellow & Black Make-I don't know so tell me!



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I just spawned my bright yellow male bettas to my black female-she produces viable eggs. Any idea what the fry will look like??


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

likely a mix, however unless you know their lineage, you could get a lot of different outcomes I think.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I don't know but be sure to post pics.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

What type of black? Yellow is a non red and usually black is a form of blue. I suspect multicolors. Reds, maybe a few cambos.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Unfortunately my male decided to take a day off from parenting and most of the nest was lost. The Black female came from a purple / maroon butterfly female and a deep blue with maroon male from different lines. The yellow male came from a pair of pink /lavender dragons. So I'm thinking this tells me zip right?

I left the male in the tank in hopes that he will continue to tend any viable eggs. This was his first go round so hopefully he does better next time out.


----------

